# two new toys



## rhoffart (Sep 12, 2011)

The mail came today and dropped off a new Gram Scale that reads .01 also my Brix meter. Now I weighed and tested the Brix level on everything in the refrigerator ... I know

Our apples are very good and everything else sucks ...


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 12, 2011)

What kind of Brix meter did you get?


----------



## robie (Sep 12, 2011)

Which scale and where did you buy it?


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 13, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> What kind of Brix meter did you get?



I got THIS ONE from ebay


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2011)

Thats a good price. How is the build quality?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2011)

robie said:


> Which scale and where did you buy it?



I picked up this Micro Scale a few months back from Amazon. Also snagged this Weight Kit. Thing is crazy accurate for the $$$.


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 13, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Thats a good price. How is the build quality?



I feels good, not cheap feeling at all. The case is a POS but who cares. I did the test with distilled water and it was exact out of the box. Then I tested about 10 different things in the fridge and then retested with distilled water and it was dead on zero.

I'm happy with it.


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 13, 2011)

robie said:


> Which scale and where did you buy it?



a cheap one from ebay ...


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2011)

I need one but can't make up my mind between a digital one or a handheld one. Might have to get both. Handheld for out in the field and the digital for the winery!


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 13, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I need one but can't make up my mind between a digital one or a handheld one. Might have to get both. Handheld for out in the field and the digital for the winery!



Yes, I was going digital all the way till I starting researching a little. It seemed that most was using the handheld unit. I was supprised how crisp the line was between white and blue, it can give you a very accurate reading.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 13, 2011)

Very nice. Always good to get new toys!!


----------

